# For an exchange, what mark should you have recieved on your NSCE?



## xnazzx (1 Mar 2006)

I'm wondering, because I applied for England and recieved a total average of 82 on NSCE...


----------



## ouyin2000 (1 Mar 2006)

You need to be in the top X number within your province in order to get accepted.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2006)

Also you must meet the other prerequisites (most importantly the fitness level ... which for England is Silver).


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2006)

Zedic said:
			
		

> Also you must meet the other prerequisites (most importantly the fitness level ... which for England is Silver).


Of course, can't forget those silly fitness requirements...


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Mar 2006)

In some cases people who got a low score on nsce but a high fitness mark get preference over the people with high nsce marks and low fitness scores. :


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Mar 2006)

Only because exchanges like Germany are actually VERY physically demanding, and it is more important for a cadet to be fit than to be able to teach a classroom lecture.


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2006)

As far as I remember, it also depends how many males (or females if your a girl) are ahead of you in the top 10.


----------



## Dane (7 Mar 2006)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> In some cases people who got a low score on nsce but a high fitness mark get preference over the people with high nsce marks and low fitness scores. :



It wouldn't be a low score, just not the highest. Well above 80 total average would be required.


----------

